# almost 9" Brandtii Update



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is a quick update...








He has grown almost 1/2" in this period....defenitlely a pretty nice size for a Brandtii.

I'm waiting Untill new setup of the 180g is finished... i'll post pics soon









Regards from Italy
Tommy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one sexy beast of a piranha









slightly on the jealous side lol


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Damn that's awesome....I myself own a brandtii....5 inches or so, in a 65 gallon.
Nice to see an adult version, sumthin to look forward to...what do u feed him?
What size tank? How long u have him? What was his growth rate? any more pics with sum brightness to see his shine?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

beautiful brandtti


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Great looking, brandtii!...Healthy looking with good coloring!...Very seldom seen for sale, you are one of the lucky few!


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I never see brandtiis in the hobby...very very few I guess, but never have prices to compare to..how much does a 5 in brandti go for? And how much can b expected for a full grown 9"....retail value, and private sellin value would b most clear. And if u were to sell ur 9", wut would u sell it for?


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Starting from the point of view that my Brandtii it's defenitely NOT on sale...  i would probably ask, at least, 350$ for this fish.

I think it may probably be one of the biggest Brandtii owned, maybe the biggest, and defenitely one of the few owned. It's not so easy to find on sale...

a 5" would probably cost around 100$ anyway...











skylute3 said:


> Damn that's awesome....I myself own a brandtii....5 inches or so, in a 65 gallon.
> Nice to see an adult version, sumthin to look forward to...what do u feed him?
> What size tank? How long u have him? What was his growth rate? any more pics with sum brightness to see his shine?


I feed him, mainly, shrimps, telapia/octopus, anchovy and other blue see fishes... some time i give him meat such as chicken and beef heart but not so often.
Meat makes them grow faster, due to the loads of protein it conteins, but it waste the water and it's too heavy. I feed him mainly fishes








he was 8.5" when i found him in the shop of the Sponsor of my Italian P site and i've been damn lucky cause he even didn't know what kind of piranha he was having in his hands so i bought it for 50,00€ (around 70$) 13 months ago. Now hes around 9" (he's 22cm).

Thanks for all the sweet words mates, i'm really happy to see you like it








Tommy


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

wow you got a great deal on that.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> thats one sexy beast of a piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Beautiful fish!









Makes me wish I had kept my brandtiis.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking fish, can I have it?


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Great looking fish, can I have it?:laugh:


hahahahah







hi mate, how's your beast doing?









Mine it's not on sale...








Tommy


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Ciao...

Very beautiful and very big Brandtii...









I hope the same for my own Brandtii (2 years, 7" = 18cm)...









Brandtii is (it's my point of view) the most interristing Serra to see in a tank. He have a lot of technics in order to hunt, and he's a very clever Serra. Maybe and because, he's a little predatory in Sao Francisco, so he can't be like a Big Rhombeus in others rivers...









Nice and have you the nicest issue for your fish...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a mean looking bastard!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking 9 incher you have there. Still got a while to wait for my guy to reach the 9" mark. What size was your's when you first got it?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man thats a bad ass piranha


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea thats definitely huge for a brandtii...Biggest I've seen at least...You definitely don't see too many 9" brandtii's roaming around this site.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Beauty


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

how aggressive is he??? i love how he looks


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

one of the meanest looking jaws I have ever seen, great P


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

tanks









He's an aggressive fingerchaser...and he's really voracious. He could also be shy, expecially during the night in which he likes to hide. I love this Piranha, it's really interesting.
Tommy


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

a few more pics with flash...sorry for the glass quality, but i didn't have time to clean it...i'm finishing, right now, the new set-up of my 180g




















































Tommy


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice, I love that fish.
Try doing shots in a dark room to cut reflections, if using flash try to shoot at a bit of angle to the glass for same reason.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

stunning... proper mean lookin fish... love brandtii, very under rated imo


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

stunning fish...just wow!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Very nice, I love that fish.
> Try doing shots in a dark room to cut reflections, if using flash try to shoot at a bit of angle to the glass for same reason.


Thanks mate









But from the pics you can easly see that pics have allready been taken with an visual angle in order to avoid flash's reflection but unfortunatelly those calcarea signs are really thick and old... 
Room was totally dark as well.... 
Tommy


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

great piranha


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the color on him


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

She is still the biggest and baddest Brandtii on this site, imho!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Very beautiful fish...


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice brandtii! Mine is 8" / 8.5" Is that gravel not hard to clean?


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

no mate, it is't


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

you have some nice fish. well done.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Beautiful Brandtii you have.....

Here's mine.....
I've had him 2 years and He's about 7-8"









and
11/29








Cheers!


----------

